# DAE will take a credit from another exchange company?



## Tahiya (Feb 28, 2016)

I see on DAE's website that for $199 you will take a credit for a week deposited with another exchange company and extend the expiration for one year.  3 questions:

Question #1:  Will you take a deposit in SFX that has already been extended one year by SFX?  There appears to be little chance that they will get a suitable resort in the remaining time.  (Current expiration is late August 2016)

Question #2:  If the answer to Q#1 is "yes," can that credit be used in exchange for a resort DAE finds in response to an ongoing search-first request?  

Question #3:  If yes to both Q#1 and Q#2, what would the exchange fee be, on top of the $199?


----------



## Ask DAE (Feb 29, 2016)

*Credit from another exchange company details*

In answer to your questions regarding the $199 credit from another exchange company:

Question #1: Yes, we will take a deposit in SFX that has already been extended. We will extend the week one year from the confirmed expiration. Call us to find out what needs to be supplied for confirmation.

Question #2: Yes, that credit can be used for a resort DAE finds to an ongoing search.

Questions #3: The exchange fee is only $169.

Call our exChange Agents for more information: 800.468.1799.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 4, 2016)

*ASK DAE - inquiry - novice*

Background - 12 WEEKS of TS per year for about 40 years of timeshare. Utilized II for a couple years. RCI for all years. 

Current- down to 2 WEEKS of timeshare. 
Red Weeks. 2 bed/2 bath / Sleep 10.
2017 not yet RCI space-banked. 

Have already deposited previous units into RCI space-bank with related TPUs available as exchange currency. 

What can you do for me?
What does it cost?
How easy is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 8, 2016)

*Credit from another exchange company details*

Here are details from a previous email:

Do you have an open credit with another exchange company, but want to take a vacation to one of DAE's worldwide destinations?

We'll give you credit for that deposit in our DAE system for just $199!

Proof of outstanding credit is required and this is a call-in special only. 
Deposit credits will be issued and will expire 1 year after the outstanding
credit is to expire.

Call us for more details or to make the transfer: 800.468.1799


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 9, 2016)

*DAE offer*

Am I correct understanding you are offering for $199 to give me a one week use of an available DAE unit in inventory? Are their limitations to size of unit, season, etc? 

In addition to the $199, you want my "open credit with another exchange company" - however that is not specific. Please elaborate on what an open credit is, in detail [eg, I have with RCI a "relation number (aka "credit transaction" on file) left over from a 2 bed 2 bath red week deposited last year].

TY


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 9, 2016)

So I have a 2016 2 bedroom week, that is deposited with II and expires May 2018.
So DAE will give me a week that expires May 2019 for $199?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 9, 2016)

yes but you will also have to pay an exchange fee to confirm into another unit.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 9, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> yes but you will also have to pay an exchange fee to confirm into another unit.



So $199 + $169 = $368, hmmm


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 10, 2016)

Wait, what? It's $199 PLUS another $169? That doesn't seem like a great deal to try DAE for the first time.  Any new member special DAE? eg I can try it before I buy it and you can earn my business to keep coming back again and again?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its $199 plus $169 but you dot actually deposit anything.  Your deposit stays available with the other company.  You just have to show you have deposited and have an unused credit. Basically they are giving you a credit for $199.


----------



## presley (Mar 10, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> So $199 + $169 = $368, hmmm





CubaTravelExpert said:


> Wait, what? It's $199 PLUS another $169? That doesn't seem like a great deal to try DAE for the first time.  Any new member special DAE? eg I can try it before I buy it and you can earn my business to keep coming back again and again?



You have to keep in mind, what is being discussed here is essentially a bonus week. You already deposited with another exchange company and your exchange has likely already been picked up by someone else. DAE will not be able to get your week to add to their pool.

It looks to me like they will see you made a deposit somewhere else and give you a bonus week in their system. You will likely keep your exchange credit in the other company. I don't see any other way it would work if you've already signed your rights over to another exchange company and they've already matched it to someone else. This would enable DAE to get you in the door without you having to make a deposit. If you only want to pay the exchange fee, then you can still make a normal deposit like you would at any exchange company.

FWIW, I don't work for DAE and don't know their inner workings. I just don't see any other way they could "take" an exchange credit from another company.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 10, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Its $199 plus $169 but you dot actually deposit anything.  Your deposit stays available with the other company.  You just have to show you have deposited and have an unused credit. Basically they are giving you a credit for $199.





presley said:


> You have to keep in mind, what is being discussed here is essentially a bonus week. You already deposited with another exchange company and your exchange has likely already been picked up by someone else. DAE will not be able to get your week to add to their pool.
> 
> It looks to me like they will see you made a deposit somewhere else and give you a bonus week in their system. You will likely keep your exchange credit in the other company. I don't see any other way it would work if you've already signed your rights over to another exchange company and they've already matched it to someone else. This would enable DAE to get you in the door without you having to make a deposit. If you only want to pay the exchange fee, then you can still make a normal deposit like you would at any exchange company.
> 
> FWIW, I don't work for DAE and don't know their inner workings. I just don't see any other way they could "take" an exchange credit from another company.



I don't see the offer on the DAE site any longer but I think you are both right.  Instead of depositing a week with DAE you show them a deposit in another exchange company and they will give you a credit as if you deposited that unit with them.

$199 is very cheap compared to the mfs you'd pay on unit to deposit.  And of course you'd pay the exchange fee whatever it is when you book an exchange.


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 11, 2016)

You can find more information at this link: http://www.daelive.com/articles/bannerarticle.aspx?BannerID=3606
Or call 800.468.1799.


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 11, 2016)

DAE offers FREE membership. 79% of our members cited this as the reason they tried DAE. Also you pay NO FEES UNTIL your vacation is confirmed. So there is no risk to try us. And if you don't see the week or destination you are looking for you can enter a REQUEST and we go to work looking for a match at no cost to you.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 11, 2016)

Ask DAE said:


> DAE offers FREE membership. 79% of our members cited this as the reason they tried DAE. Also you pay NO FEES UNTIL your vacation is confirmed. So there is no risk to try us. And if you don't see the week or destination you are looking for you can enter a REQUEST and we go to work looking for a match at no cost to you.



And, before you join you can check their availability.  This is nice if you want to see what they have to offer.


----------

